# tips on keeping deer tender



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a hell of a time keeping deer tender whenever I cook it. No matter how I cook it. :banghead:banghead:banghead 



No wonder they turn it all into sausage and burger. Any helpful info?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How are you cooking it and at what temp. (med rare, med, well)


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive tried grilling it over the flame, off to the side, in foil, on low high and everything in between. Sometimes its better than others and the flavor is never an issue I just want it more tender.



I grill all the time. We cook steak, chicken, pork and fish routinely with great results. Something about deer isnt working for me.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried "aging" it??

Hang bigger peices (quarters ) in a big refigerator for several weeks. It is better to leave skin on and hang whole in a cooler for this. This is common practice for better beef.you can vacuum packe smaller pieces and store for several weeks, but dry aging is better.

Just like in the grocery store, if you find one "on sale' due to date expiring; especially the larger vacuum packed peices, they are the best!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

yep...aged = tender



also, you can't make an old buck taste like yearling doe

you can also try marinating in red wine and teriyaki for at least a day....that's what I do


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

When processing you need to cross cut the grain ofthe meat....or it will be tuff...alot of processors cut the whole hind quarter at once(with a band saw)and some pieceswill be 1/4 cut with the grain(not all muscle grain runs in the same direction)...I always debone and get individual whole muscle groups then freeze them whole with silver skin and all on it(keeps from any freezer burn)...I've never had a tuff piece of meat and grill deersteaks all the time...and do not over cook it either!!!:letsdrink....

I do try and let it age for a week before processing too....I had a old refrigerator just for 1 deer....I could stuff the whole thing in it...if the weather wasn't cold enough for ageing....but I live in Ohio...so the weather is more forgiving on the ageing too.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to beat your meat!


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bigone (3/29/2009)*You have to beat your meat!


Thats funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't have a fridge to use, just soak it in ice water in a cooler for about a week. I also usually pre-soak my meat in salt water for a couple of hours before cooking. It helps get all of the blood out and helps with the gamey taste(especially with older deer).

Also the key to cooking deer, steak, or any red meat is to make sure that it is room temperature before throwing it on the grill. Cooking frozen or chilled meat makes it dry out faster on the grill. I always cook it about medium rare as well.

You can also inject it with an injector kit. This works especially well with loins. Just don't make your injecting marinade to strong. It's more about the moisture and not a strong flavor!

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Several methods:

#1 cut the steaks thin enough so that you don't overcook them.

#2 marinate them w/ garlic salt, and water for 30 minutes

#3 hammer/ beat the steaks to tenderize them 



I take all of my deer to a processor, and he runs them through a cuber. This breaks up the strands and grain that normally make it tough to chew.



Now to the good part:

Salt and pepper small pieces of venison and roll in flour before frying.

After you finish frying the meat, make gravy from the left over grease.

Now pour some of that gravy over white rice, and have some apple sauce on the side.



You try this once, and you'll do it again.





Try it,


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

basically what these guys have been saying. watch which way you are cutting the meat. and make sure you dont cook it to long either. drys out quick!



im gonna have to try the garlic salt+water soak. how much garlic salt are we looking at adding?





good luck!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

make sure you dont cook it to long either. drys out quick!

im gonna have to try the garlic salt+water soak. how much garlic salt are we looking at adding?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My wife does the cooking and here is her response:

A GOOD sprinkle of garlic salt in the water to marinate. This also helps reduce the occasional strong game taste.

One other thing, when she takes the meat and rolls it in flour she then dips it back into the water and then rolls it in the flour a second time. This gives the meat a little more crust when frying.

let's eat.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

For grilling use back strap or large ham roast and cut thin steaks against the grain. Be carefull not to overcook, it is easy to dry them out. I brine mine in some saltwater with a little soy or whatever is on hand for a couple of hours before cooking.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Two words: 

Meat Cuber

If you will get one, it will make it all tender. they make little consumer models that work pretty well. You can pay a processor to do it for you as well.

You can also pound it with a meat tenderizer, just alot more work and it makes bloody spatters all over everything.


----------

